# The BBQ - dmaskedFA (~BBW(mult), Imagery, Eating)



## dmaskedfa (Feb 27, 2006)

_~BBW(mult), Imagery, Eating -_ a group of FA's and their ladies take a restaurant tour

*The BBQ 
by DmaskedFA*​
*Part One*

Bill sat in the back seat of the car, watching nature speed by as the car drove up a hill with a old dirt road. Mark took a quick peak at Bill in the rear vision mirror.

"Cheer up, man! You look like you are going to the dentist! What's wrong? Don't you like Fred and June's BBQ?"

"The BBQ I like! It’s the fact that June probably will use this BBQ to set me up with one of her friends!"

Mark's wife, Lisa who was in the passenger seat piped up. "She just has your best interests in heart."

"Did she have my best interests at heart, when she matched me up to Angie?" Bill snapped.

"Look I am sorry that Angie was sleeping around with that chef. And, June has apologized for that for the last six months. When are you going to forgive her?" Lisa said sharply. 

"Besides, if it wasn't for her tutoring you, wouldn't you have failed physics?"

After a bit of silence, Bill spoke. "Guess you are right, it wasn't her fault. But, I still don't get why she has to play matchmaker."

This time Mark jumped in. 

"All women are that way, it’s as natural to them as shopping." He said with a smile, and with one hand reached over and patted Lisa's enormous belly that filled up mostly of her side of the car. Lisa's jaw dropped, she slammed him softly.

"Kidding! Kidding!" Mark said joking. 

With that the car pulled into a driveway of a cottage that backed into a lake. 
Bill and Mark jumped out of the car to help June. When Mark opened the passenger door, Lisa turned and her immense gut erupted out. Mark and Bill each took her hands and helped her on to her feet. Most of Lisa's body was just chunky, with most of her weight going into her belly, making her look almost pregnant. Although she faced problems getting up from low seats, she prided herself on walking a lot to help her carry her weight with ease. She wore a light dress that tightly stretched across her huge gut.

They walked around to the back to see Fred starting the BBQ. When he noticed them he greeted them with a handshake, and gave Lisa a hug, having to lean front a lot because of her belly. 

"Have a seat, June is just inside getting the beer." Fred said pointing to the wooden chairs.

Just then the screen door opened to the fullest and there stood a woman. Her legs, waist and torso were just chunky, with a large breast and a bit of a tummy. Her ass and hips ballooned out behind her like she was smuggling a car tire in her blue jeans. She passed the cooler that she was holding through the door first, and then came walking through. Her hips came within a inch of touching the door frame. As she walked towards Fred; Bill could see that her immense ass was pulling her pants, exposing the top of her rump and her swimsuit. 

When June saw the others, she put down the cooler, and ran to them giving him a hug. 

Bill gave her a hug around her abundant waist. 

"Glad you are here!" she said excitedly. 

"Me too! So, where is this blind date you set up for me?" Bill asked.

"What make you think..." she said, startled.

"I know you too long?" He quickly replied.

Fred came up beside her and reached around to put his hand on the rather large butt cheek on the other side. "Face it honey. We all know you too well!"

Eventually, a smile came across her face. 

"Well! Fine! If you don't like being surprised?" she shrugged. "Her name is Julie and she is driving up with Hank and Catherine. She works in my office as a civil engineer like you." 

Then she started to pout. "I just thought..."

"You don't have to guilt trip me. I will talk to her." Bill said. This brought a smile to June's cherubic face.

"Good that is settled grab a beer." Mark stated, handing everyone a bottle. The men went over to the BBQ to flip the ribs and steaks, where they pretended to talk about sports. In reality they just wanted to watch the women go down and sit on the armless wooden chairs. 

Lisa tried to sit down gently, but the weight of her belly and gravity got the better of her and she crashed into the chair. Fortunately, Fred overbuilt it with strong wood, so the chair held her weight with a groan. Once down she moved around until she was conformable. June came down on the chair gently, and settled in. Her ass flowed over both ends of the chair, but the chair held. Then women started to chatting and drinking. 

The men watched this show with delight. Finally, Bill took a slug of the beer and said, "Yeo, guys, this is what living is all about!"


*Part Two*

"So, are you guys ready to start out on our trip next weekend?" Fred asked.

"What trip?" Bill asked curiously.

"Don't you remember? We are driving to the National Convention this year in Florida." Mark responded. 

"But, if we start out then aren't we going to be there at least a week or two early?" Bill asked puzzled. 

"No! You are forgetting about Georgia." 

Bill still looked puzzled. 

Fred rolled his eyes and said. "Didn't you remember the last time we drove through Georgia?"

Suddenly, it all came back to him. He blanked it out become he was still dating Angie then, but now he remembered it clearly.



> The whole gang was planning to spend a week in Florida, and they drove through Georgia. We didn't get more than a few miles into the state before we spotted a billboard. "Big Mama Bertha's All-You-Can Eat Steakhouse. Next exit"
> 
> This of course, set off Lisa's stomach rumbling. This was followed by June's and Angie's.
> 
> ...



Yes, he recalled it all but now it was back to present time - and he had a blind date named Julie to meet.

"So, you guess that it will take a week to tour the eateries again, in Georgia, before we can move on?" Bill said.

"Take at least a day or two!" Frank said. 

June startled the group by calling to them. "Lisa got the teaching job!"

The guys walked over to the women. 

"Yes! I will be teaching the fourth grade in September!" Lisa said exciting.

"Congratulations! We know you can do it!" Bill said giving her a hug. 

"Good for you! You where wanting for this, for a long time." Frank said giving her a hug too.

The celebration was interrupted by the sound of a honking truck pulling up the driveway.

"They're here!" June jumped up, and everyone went to greet the truck.

It's was Hank's truck and was riding lower that usual.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## Billm (Feb 28, 2006)

So far you hae a nice intro. Can't wait for Julie to arrive!


----------



## Observer (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep, three apparent FA's big girl watching makes a nice twist. If Julie isn't already a pkumper she will have to become one just to compete. Some major grammar clean-up was needed on this story, but description and plot development are excellent.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Mar 1, 2006)

Observer said:


> Yep, three apparent FA's big girl watching makes a nice twist. If Julie isn't already a pkumper she will have to become one just to compete. *Some major grammar clean-up was needed on this story*, but description and plot development are excellent.



View attachment ci20050324_homer.jpg



I knew I forgot something! :doh:

Thank you for the great feedback, by the way!


----------



## Observer (Mar 5, 2006)

After merging the installments I realized something. The arrival of Hank, Catherine and Julie was imminent at the end of chapter one. 

But in chapter two everyone suddenly leaves for Georgia without them!

What happened?


----------



## dmaskedfa (Mar 6, 2006)

Observer said:


> After merging the installments I realized something. The arrival of Hank, Catherine and Julie was imminent at the end of chapter one.
> 
> But in chapter two everyone suddenly leaves for Georgia without them!
> 
> What happened?



Since this is my first try at writing a story, I hope you guys will understand as I use the story to work on my skils.

As for you question. The part about the trip to Georgia was suppose to be a flashback. 

I think that I am going to put the rest of the story on hold, for now. I hope that guy will help me with some feedback so I can see what I need to work on!


----------



## Observer (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, as part of reformatting I adjusted part two to account for the flashback. Its now indented with a shaded bsckground.

Has there hopefully now been enough of a hiatus for this story to move forward? I'm hoping so! 

Those Georgia eateries are something else and I think Julie needs a tour!


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jan 15, 2010)

*Part 3​*
June and Lisa tried to heave themselves out of the chairs. June was able to barely able to hoist herself out of the chair under her own power, but the weight of Lisa's belly proved to be rather overwhelming. Lisa tried to heave her huge belly up in high enough to stand up a couple more times, but just collapsed, defeated, back in the chair before calling out. "Mark! Your little fatty needs a little help to get her fat ass up again."

Mark immediately came running, and with a willing smile offered a hand, pulling her to her feet. Lisa stabilized herself, as undulations flowed across the huge expanse of her body. Mark stopped these by wrapping his arms around her as much as he could, then gave her kiss on the lips.

The group of friends watched as Mark and Fred walked around to help Julie out of the truck.

As Bill approached, he noticed she wore tight jean shorts under the spillage of her overflowing muffin top that tightly hugged her vast backside. A-shirt with the words "Hot Stuff." was fully covering her belly. Still, her rather vast spare tire stretched it's fabric to the point of looking like a second skin, detailing every roll and dimple, as it hung over the jean waistband. Her shorts stretched viciously around her fat-laden, spreading hips and posterior.

Julies magnificent bosom rested almost complacently on her conspicuous belly, and her cleavage spilled over the top. Her brown hair cascaded down to her shoulder and framed her double chin and apple round cheeks. Her green eyes set off her whole face. Her huge, heavy posterior ballooned out behind her. As she walked ripples reverberated through her blubbery muffin top. Bill was entranced by her stupendous figure.

They embraced each other somewhat awkwardly as bloated bellies squashed together and fat arms struggled to reach around each others circumference. Then they began talking and laughing with one another as they made each others flesh wobble. Fat padded bodies with expanding waistlines and butts were proudly shown like new outfits.

Then June pulled Julie over to Bill for a formal introduction. "Bill this is Julie, she is a civil engineer for Vermont. Julie this is a Bill. He works a Civil Engineer in New York. "

"I actually was promoted to department head yesterday, " Julie added with a smile.

"Congratulations," Bill replied. It doesnt surprise me. June told me that you were smart, but not that that you were so attractive, a truly beautiful woman."

"Thank you," she said blushing , but then it was her turn to size up the other two.

"Wow, you look like you guys got BIG! You guys look bigger that me," Julie commented. Then she got an idea. 

"May I?" she asked.


Sure, they replied, seemingly anticipating what was to come.

"Hold on!" she said as she removed her dress to reveal a two piece bikini and a girdle that struggled to restrain her explosive gut. However, her immense belly ballooned was out of small gaps in the girdle.

"This thing is so restrictive but, when you wield a huge gut like this around all day, you need a little support." She tried pulling and wiggling herself out of the girdle, but it was just too tight. 

"A little help," she asked Mark. 

Mark came around and helped her pull off the girdle and her belly exploded with a vengeance to an even more overwhelming and almost cartoonish size. But, it always great to get more room to breathe, and let it just hang out."

"Well, since we are letting things all hang out anyway, no use stopping there, she exclaimed as she took off her shirt, revealing her enormous bikini top and her belly-girth.

Julie then sucked in her belly as far as she could, lifting her huge hanging gut, and searched her folds for the button to her jeans. Once found, in one movement she undid the button and exhaled. Her stomach dropped back into place with a jiggle, and her lower belly expanded out, causing a ripple to reverberate through her gelatinous body.

The front of Julie's bikini bottoms were almost completely hidden with her monstrous belly hanging over them. From the front the only evidence that she was wearing a bottom, was the fabric that tightly stretched over her huge pendulous thunder thighs that protruded from her sides. Her bikini top strained to contain her huge bosom.

"Well. In for a penny, in for a pound," June exclaimed with a quick intake of breath as she took off her shirt and wriggled out of the snug jeans, allowing her own monster booty cheeks to expand to the size of bowling balls, barely restrained by her bikini shorts. 

"You should already know that you have the most beautiful butt, honey!" Fred said as he grabbed big meaty handfuls of her butt blubber, and June squealed and wiggled her bottom.

All three stood hip to hip. Lisa's belly obviously protruded out several inches further than any of the other s and was obviously wider. She was generally more massive in appearance. But, in the ass department June was the obvious winner with 85% of her weight in her hips, ass and thighs. Her ass was huge, deep and wide, ballooning out behind her like beach balls. While Lisa's weight though was roughly the same it was evenly distributed. 

Julie compared her body to the others and remarked "I wish I had assets like you guys. "

Lisa laughed, making her massive belly jiggle with delight.

"Why thank you. But, wielding this huge gut around is difficult and does take some getting use to," she said as she waddled over to a nearby table with snacks she supported her super sized tummy with both hands, so it did not interfered with her thick thighs. Then she placed her enormous gut onto the table, then patted the side of her expansive gut, as she stuffed a handful of potato chips into her face, then waddled back to offer some to the others.

Then sucked in her belly as much as she could, and tried to push it in even more and she tried peered over her protruding belly. Failing badly she let it all go, letting it fall with a jiggle. "Like the inability to see one's own feet standing up." 

She looked sadly at her ass, and was the smallest in the group. "I wish I can trade a some of this gut for more of an ass."

She then turned to June, and joked, "Would you trade?"

June laughed and gave her gargantuan butt a slap, unrestrained it jiggled like a balloon filled with Jell-o. "It might be a hassle to make sure that I had enough clearance for my little fanny." Then she turn to Fred and said with a evil smile, "Like the time we tried to get me on the bus".

Freds mind instantly went back to the image Junes' soft, doughy backside stuck in the bus door, quivering as she struggled to squeeze through. The sensation of it pressing again her titanic ass. And the icing on the cake was hearing her belly letting out a grumble, and shyly asking "By the way. Is this a bad time to ask if we can go by fatty burgers?".

Fred responded with a similar smile, "I remember that we have more fun than we should have. ".

"Anyway, I love it. The way it moves and the way it feels." June said. 

Lisa still look down so Mark walked up to her and wrapped his arm around her, and caressed the side of her belly. The simple sense of his arms sinking deep into her soft flesh on her large soft belly immediately made her excited and wet as he purred. "I am sure that there are a few things about that your beautiful belly that make up for the downs."

"It is possible," she said blushingly with a giggle, and give him as kiss.

"I for one like the assets you have already!" said Bill with a smile to Julie. "And, I would love to get you know you better. "

"Why thank you!" she said slyly, coming over to Bill and giving him a kiss.

Julie took Bill's hand and they talked together as they sat at the waterfront. The others mingled as a plate of chocolates, and mugs of beer where being passed around. It didn't take that long for the chocolates to disappear. At one point June did her favorite party trick, pressing her butt cheeks together, and see how many beer mugs she can hold on her ass, for how long.

"I'm going out to the water, you wanna come with me?" she then asked,

The group waddled down into the water, the guys changed into their swimwear and followed them down. 

Once in the water the women felt the relief of floating around and not be weighed down by their weight started to eagerly swim around. 

After a couple of laps Julie challenged the guys to a game of volley using the empty dock as the net. However, with distraction of jiggling and wobbling fat, the guys where are at a disadvantage.

At the score of five to nothing, the game was called due to four impatient bellies rumbled out loud, in unison, like a dinner bell. The bellies were patted, and the stampede of waddling and jiggling mass made their way to the steel reinforced picnic seats. They lowered their massive bulk onto the chairs with a sighs of relief.

While June's and Julie's butts overflowed the chairs, Julie, Frank and Lisa leaned back and give their bellies enough room. Lisa had spread her legs as she sat, allowing the broad, soft curve of her gut to spill in between. However, Lisa had to pull herself in close to the table, and had to press her monstrously large belly against the table as she struggled to reach past it so she could reach the table. 

"Oh Mark. Im almost too fat to reach the table, " she complained teasingly.

"You are never too fat, for me, " Mark said as he came over, to play with his obese wife's belly playfully, which made her laugh.

The FAs went to work bringing large plates loaded with a couple 12oz steaks to the table, and watched lovingly as they disappeared. After they finished eating themselves, they went into the house, and brought out the most rich and sinful cakes and desserts.

After about a hour everyone was leaning back with barbecue sauce smeared over faces and some cleavages. Bellies rested well on thighs that had to spread to accommodate the extra room their now heavier bellies now need. Even June and Julie looked like they were sitting a little higher.

The girls sat and slept off their large meal and the guys happily debated in anticipation about if the girls can still fit back into the clothes they came with.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jan 3, 2011)

Early the next morning, in the guest bedroom, Mark lay in the bed spooning the vast expanse of June's belly as it expanded and shrunk with her breathing. As she laid on her side her belly ballooned out from her body like a mountain taking up a lot of the bed.

The sun brightly shined into the bedroom, waking them up. Mark rolled over to kiss her saying. "Good morning." 

June patted her belly "I guess we should get downstairs to join the other for breakfast."

Pulling the tremendous weight of her belly over the side of the bed. Pulling her legs over the side of the bed to heave herself up. She panted, and heaved her huge belly up in the air several times before she was able to get it high enough to get out of bed. 

Her belly jiggled and wobbled as it fell into place hanging down like an apron a little above her knees, she tried to peer over her grand protrusion of a belly to see if see if she can find her slippers, but it was fruitless.

Every little movement on her part caused jiggling and wobbling motion throughout her massive breasts and belly. 

June missed her treadmill at home that she used to maintain her mobility and help her have some control over her ever expanding gut. She was panting and breathing heavily as she waddled up each step, holding on to her massive belly with both hands. She got on. She grabbed a brownie that sat next to the bed, and lumbered toward the bathroom. Her pronounced waddle made her middle sway seductively from side to side and her ass had a light bounce to it.

She stretched her maternity girdle and sucked in her gut as much as possible, which was not much, and tried to pull the girdle from her hips up over her big gut, but her gut seem to just too big for the girdle. 

"Mark! I think I outgrown the girdle?" she said with the girdle barely partially on, and her belly forming a very large muffin top and it escaped the restrictive girdle.

"Don't worry sweetie, we just need to pull harder. Now suck in." Mark said coming over. 

Once again she sucked in her gut as much as possible and he helped her tug the girdle up, over her impressive gut. Ever so slowly, she released her breath, allowing her belly to expand to its normal size. Then the sound of creaking, as her belly started pushing against the poor overloaded girdle with increasing pressure looking for room. Thinking that it was now contained, Mark gave her a kiss. "See it still fits."

"I still think I need a new girdle!" she said worryingly look at her protruding gut as the overtaxed corset creaked against it. 

Suddenly the girdle blew apart and with a frrrrrrrp of seams bursting open as a defiant tummy exploded out in triumphant from it's prison. June lost her balance fall back onto the bed. Her belly wobbled and giggled violently in celebration of it escape. 

She struggled to sit up right, and look to see want happened to Mark, who was already at June's side. 

"Damn it. My little belly is getting too big. I look like I am 9 months pregnant with triplets. And, it is in the way too many times. " she said. She tried to look down, but her jumbo chest and monstrous rotund belly blocked any view of her lap, let alone her lower body. Patting her belly and watched it jiggled vividly. She turn to Mark and remarked. "Maybe I need to lose a few. What do you think?"

"Never" Mark put his arms around her tummy, kissed it repeatedly. His touch of her belly, resulted in a tingly feeling between her legs. Despite the burden of carrying a heavy gut around, it also a very sensitive erogenous zone. The simple gentle touch of her massive globe was enough to get her tingly in her crotch. Matter of fact, the more her gut grew so did her sexual satisfaction. "Won't we disturb the others?"

"Not at all."

When he started to caress her belly, she could not stand it anymore, she gabbed him, pulled him onto the bed, and rolled on top him. Heaved her big belly up and down trying to straddle his hips. Mark put his hands under her belly, to help support her massive gut. With every thrust the bed moved with the force, until Mark unloaded a large wad, causing her to massive orgasm. She screamed in delightful ecstasy, then roll off of Mark. Her belly heaved as she panted. Then she rolled over into his arms, with her belly on his.

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jan 5, 2011)

Who is kelly?


----------



## Coop (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't quite remember a Kelly either.


----------



## Lou Grant (Jan 7, 2011)

ShammyBoy said:


> Who is kelly?





Coop said:


> I don't quite remember a Kelly either.



The last portion of the story has been edited to correct the name per the author's direction.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Feb 1, 2012)

Later that morning the smell of breakfast filled the house, and Lisa was awakened by her belly grumbling. She wiggled and squirmed out of bed like she usually did normally to get out of the bed. Fortunately when Frank built this house he was sure that all of the furniture was reinforced and designed for larger women. 

She cradled her belly as she as she waddled to the full length mirror. While some of her expanding girth no doubt was finding its way to her hips, boobs and legs most of her new fat collected in her gut. It had been a long time since she she was able to see her feet simply by looking down. She had to frequently buy new clothes and girdles to accommodate her continually expanding super sized tummy. She now was usually overwhelmed by the sheer size of her belly to get up from the low slung sofas. 

However Lisa loved her huge globular belly, and was turned on by how her belly was now so immense. She placed a hand on her stomach and felt the soft billowy fat surge through each finger; she enjoyed the hyper sense of sensitivity that her belly had. She admired with pride the way that it stuck out in front of her perfectly round and bulbous - like she was pregnant, only slightly giving in to the will of gravity. She normally wore the girdle to tame her unruly belly, and support her back, but years of hiding her belly resulted in it looking very pale and pasty looking. Now she felt that she needed to give it some tan, so she could an start properly showing off.

Lisa came waddling ponderously out with a two piece bikini where her belly as it stuck out was fully exposed; she had to put her hands on her huge spare tire in an effort to keep her balance as her enormous untethered belly violently jiggled as she walked out to the sun deck. 

Tired, sweating and not used to wielding her own ponderous gut without a girdle, she cradled her belly with her arms the rest of the way. 

June was out on the porch sitting on the love seat, with Frank. In a love seat that would normal fit three people her massive ass was taking up most of the love seat, with Frank squeezed in between her massive thighs and the armrest of the love seat. He had placed his arm atop the shelf of her wobbling flesh. Her ass billowed out, making her look like she was sitting on a bean bag chair. 

The love seat, along with the rest of the cottage, was overbuilt for June. Her ass always needed a lot of space, outside it was always accidentally touched, shaken, brushed, squeezed against the table or had trouble squeezing through doors, and not to mention that she usually needs a chair without arms, and extra wide

Lisa lumbered out to the porch and fell into the closest chair she found and her belly fell into her lap, consuming all the space, making it disappear. Her vast dome-like belly slowly rose and fell with her labored breathing. she reached down to pull the handle to recline the chair. 

Enjoying the rays of warming sunlight, she asked "When is breakfast?"As she reached for some sunscreen .


----------



## fritzi (Feb 1, 2012)

Could it be that babelfish or google translator are the real authors of this piece??

Or is it a DaDa-istic copy&paste collage?


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 1, 2012)

Neither - Chapter 5 was posted as a stand-alone continuation of a story that was in the archival forums. They have now been merged.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Feb 8, 2012)

So, what do people think about it?


----------



## fritzi (Feb 8, 2012)

dmaskedfa said:


> So, what do people think about it?



I think you should sincerely thank the editors/moderators for the great job they've done to turn your submission into a readable piece.

When I first read the last installments as they had been posted, I though it was a babelfish or copy&paste prank.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Feb 9, 2012)

fritzi said:


> I think you should sincerely thank the editors/moderators for the great job they've done to turn your submission into a readable piece.
> 
> When I first read the last installments as they had been posted, I though it was a babelfish or copy&paste prank.



Yes I sincerely thank them for what they did. 

I guess I need to work on my writing skills before I return. Until then...


----------



## Coop (Feb 10, 2012)

I love it. Very descriptive.


----------



## mtport (Feb 9, 2018)

I loved the story, but whatever happened to Bill and Julie. I would like to see if anything grew from that.


----------



## John Smith (Feb 11, 2018)

Awesome story.


----------



## lightbluejeans (Apr 29, 2019)

I like your plot and the three ssbbw with their respective gorgeous parts. I wish I were one of the bbq members like the lucky guys you created in your story. This is the fat -admires' dream .


----------

